# Safety courses



## ace86 (Mar 28, 2016)

I believe that safety is important and necessary when ever working on electrical panels, but recently I have felt that simply knowing what not to touch is not enough. With that being said, are there any good training courses that go into detail safe work practices? Not just the NFPA wear your PPE stuff, but actual training that can be applied. Like selecting the right category tools, the right PPE, etc. Thank you in advance.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I sent our electricians to an NFPA 70e course that was put on by our union hall. It was a great course. We deal with these situations everyday. All electricians should own a copy of the 70e book.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

ace86 said:


> I believe that safety is important and necessary when ever working on electrical panels, but recently I have felt that simply knowing what not to touch is not enough. With that being said, are there any good training courses that go into detail safe work practices? Not just the NFPA wear your PPE stuff, but actual training that can be applied. Like selecting the right category tools, the right PPE, etc. Thank you in advance.


there are numerous courses you can take both sponsored by your company and many you can do on-line
here are a few links (some paid courses and some free) hope these can help
this is just a short list but there are a lot more you can find by researching it.

https://www.tpctrainco.com/osha-electrical-safety-training/?gclid=CJHX-r6H5ssCFZNZhgodg-QLMw

http://learn.columbiasouthern.edu/osh/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=PPC&utm_campaign=O

http://www.safetyservicescompany.com/online-training/e-learning.php?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=osha%20online%20safety%20training&utm_campaign=onlinesafetytraining_search-desktop&gclid=CKKZidqH5ssCFYEehgodWAQIxA

http://www.trainum.com/safety-topics/electrical-safety?gclid=COCLsNiI5ssCFdhahgod_30JfQ

http://www.mobilelectrical.com/wp-c...S-Ver-13.pdf?gclid=CN_YwfiH5ssCFUFehgodSEAHag

http://www.netaworld.org/training/n...om=ppcgoogle&gclid=CM3E--qI5ssCFcYfhgodu2wJxg

a pdf link

https://www.osha.gov/dte/grant_materials/fy10/sh-20999-10/electrical_safety_manual.pdf

and some free ones

http://e-hazard.com/arc-flash-resources/

http://www.oshatrain.org/courses/mods/715e.html

https://alison.com/learn/electrical-engineering

http://safetyskills-usa.blogspot.com/2011/09/free-safety-course-of-month-electrical.html


----------

